# Colnago factory



## jischr (Jun 25, 2008)

I may be going to Milan at the end of May and hope to make the trip to the Colnago factory. While I can't afford a new frame much less a new bike, does the factory have a visitor center with jersey's, tee shirts, and other items? Do they have tours or a room you can look over the factory from?

Thanks,

John


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

You could try to get in here. It looks really interesting although I'm not sure it's open to the public....

Colnago's Bicycle Museum - YouTube


----------

